
Ask HN: what's a good pet for the working programmer? - seldo
So, here's the deal: I'd quite like a pet of some kind.<p>I'm a programmer. I work quite long hours sometimes, and I'm not keen on taking things out for walks, so I don't want anything that's very high-maintenance. I have my own apartment, so no roommate drama, but no garden, so no outside poop-space. I want something that's small, low-maintenance, isn't going to chew cables or scratch out the eyeballs of visitors, and is ideally cute and/or cuddly.<p>What pet do you have? Does it fit well with your lifestyle?
======
jawngee
Cat for sure.

Kittens need a lot of attention though, as do strays you've adopted. But they
are the lowest maintenance of any pets.

Dogs are great but are like having developmentally disabled children; they
require a lot of attention, patience and forgiveness.

And it is possible to find a cat with a lot of dog like qualities. I had an
awesome cat who passed away unexpectedly a couple of years ago that was pretty
much a dog. He liked to be walked (on a harness) outside, loved water, playing
fetch and other things. He turned a lot of my anti-cat friends into cat
owners, he was that kind of awesome. RIP Johnny.

~~~
zacharypinter
Cat's are definitely the best for low maintenance.

I highly recommend Litter Robot (<http://www.litter-robot.com/>). I've tried 3
other automatic litter boxes and this is the only one that doesn't make a mess
of things. I can leave it alone for several weeks with no smell and then just
swap the bag and add some litter.

For an automatic water supply, I recommend the 360 Drinkwell
([http://www.amazon.com/Drinkwell-D360WB-RE-360-Pet-
Fountain/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Drinkwell-D360WB-RE-360-Pet-
Fountain/dp/B001NIZAH6/)). Stay away from any water fountains that require you
to take them apart to clean/refill. With the drinkwell, I just pour in a cup
of water every week and clean every 2-3 weeks.

For food, I've been happy with one of the simplest dispensers out there:
[http://www.amazon.com/Doskocil-Petmate-Café-
Feeder/dp/B0002D...](http://www.amazon.com/Doskocil-Petmate-Café-
Feeder/dp/B0002DI2XC). No need for a timer or anything like that. My cat did
overeat a bit initially, but I switched him to light food and it's been great
ever since.

Good luck!

~~~
philf
Honestly, the litter robot makes me think of what a toilet in the death star
might look like.

------
frossie
I have rabbits. Note that keeping an animal in a cage as a pet seems kinda
besides the point, so my rabbits are house rabbits. Rabbits are trivially
litter trained (see www.rabbit.org) and are active mainly at dawn and dusk, so
are good for working people as they are most active when you get home. If you
rescue a (neutered obviously) bonded pair (you can pair rabbits yourself but
it's tricky), they will have their little social life while you are away
anyway. They don't make noise so are very apartment friendly, they are clean,
and they are less likely to make visitors allergic (they don't trigger cat and
dog allergies - people with rabbit allergies are fewer and generally allergic
to horses too). Rabbits live 7-10 years when well cared for, depending on the
breed.

The one big caveat is that rabbits do eat cables. There is a genetic drive to
do this, probably because they have evolved to keep their warrens clear from
tree roots. Geeks with rabbits need to engage in some serious cable
management, and supply distractions. The cable management isn't that bad - you
only have to do it once, or you can board off very cable-heavy areas, and
everything looks neater as a result anyway. Also, don't go for rabbits if you
have antique furniture - some rabbits will attack wood furniture (not all do).

------
cperciva
I am owned by a cat. He generally sits quietly and doesn't interrupt while I'm
working, and has learned to leave cables alone; however, he often wakes me up
in the middle of the day to demand that food be presented or doors be opened.

Overall, however, I'd rather be owned by a cat than have some other animal
around.

~~~
jf
Some "instructional videos" that pretty describe what it's like owning a cat:
<http://www.youtube.com/simonscat>

------
novum
Hamsters are the best. I had several growing up.

They're personable - you can "cage-train" them and they learn not to bite.
They're hilarious when they roll around in their ball -- and remember to cover
your stairs! They do the _cutest_ thing with stuffing food into their cheeks.
You can easily build elaborate living environments for them using cheap
tubing.

You do have to change their cage at least once a week, but it's easy - dump it
out and pour in new mulch.

Think of the _cheeks_.

~~~
robotron
I've had several over the years but did get tired of losing them due to their
short lifespans.

------
andrewljohnson
Get a dog. Take it for a walk. Leave your desk. Better programming will ensue.
I have a golden retriever.

Nothing like a good walk to get over a tedious bug in your code.

------
df
I have a python named Sid. A beautiful and surprisingly affectionate critter.
Low maintenance and a great conversation starter ... "my kids came back from
school with it one day, they were all like: it followed us home Dad can we
keep it!?"

~~~
shard
My cornsnake fits the OP's description (well I think he's cute even if my wife
doesn't), is smaller than a python when full grown (5' last I measured, about
a half dollar diameter), learned 1 trick (which was one more than I expected),
and is much lower maintenance than the dogs and cats (and even fish) I had
previously.

~~~
araneae
And plus you get to watch them eat, which can be pretty cool even if you feed
them frozen (once I warmed the mouse up, wiggled it around, and my cornsnake
attacked with such vigor that there was a smear of blood against the cage.)

I really want to know what this one trick was.

~~~
gvb
Disappearing. Unfortunately, shard is still waiting for him to learn the
reciprocal trick. :-D

~~~
shard
=) Fortunately he's not learned that one yet.

He has learned that when I come near the terrarium, I'll open it, so when he
wants to come out, he will come up to the screen and look for the opening. I
did not expect a tiny reptilian brain to be capable of learned behavior, it
was a nice surprise.

~~~
df
There's a lot going on in that "tiny reptilian brain" for sure. Paleocortex
seems to drive 99% of human behavior as well - consciousness may just be along
for the ride as an afterthought. (Maybe even when coding, sometimes at least!)

------
klaut
By reading your post and all the requirements you have for a pet i think
you're not ready. i mean, it looks like you are buying a gadget or something.
a pet is a living being and thus requres love and attention. you should get a
pet guided by your hart and not by the specs written on a box. just pop down
your local shelter and spend a day with the animals there. i am sure you will
find a special one that you won't be able to leave :)

------
yannis
Just to state the obvious a Penthouse Pet will probably be the best option,
since you living alone (might be high maintenance though). Second best I would
recommend a cyborg beetle [http://discovermagazine.com/2009/may/30-the-
pentagons-beetle...](http://discovermagazine.com/2009/may/30-the-pentagons-
beetle-borgs)

Third best will be a cat as long as you understand that you can never own a
cat, she will own you.

~~~
gaius
I once told this girl I didn't really think of her as a person, more as an
exotic pet (because it was true, I did). She wasn't happy about that.

~~~
scotth
What made you think of her that way?

~~~
gaius
Because I would do all the logistics and she would approve or disapprove.
Also, she spent a lot of time preening. We had fun, mind, it just wasn't very
scalable.

~~~
anamax
> We had fun, mind, it just wasn't very scalable.

How much "fun" did you have in mind? 2, 3, 100?

~~~
gaius
It could never have scaled into cohabitation, for example.

------
jlees
Another programmer. He doesn't need feeding that often and he's quite well
toilet trained...

------
edw519
I'll tell you what I'll get, man--Two cats at the same time.

Damn straight, man. I've always wanted to do that. I figure if I were a
hacker, I could hook that up. Cats dig guys who can code.

~~~
icey
A) Hilarious Office Space reference

B) When did you overtake nickb on the leaderboard? Congrats!

------
maxklein
An African grey parrot. Then you can teach it to say things like: "Don't
rewrite, refactor!" or "Should you REALLY be doing that?"

They are expensive, but they are low maintanance and quite intelligent.

~~~
icey
The thing to remember with a parrot is that it may be around for the rest of
your life. They are seriously long-lived animals. It's quite a commitment if
you aren't positive you want one.

~~~
jacquesm
Any animal is quite a commitment.

A guy I know bought two dogs because it seemed so 'nice', then he found out
how much work it is to have two dogs (and how much it costs), so he ended up
giving them away to some lady.

Some people make these decisions much too light and I'm quite happy that the
OP takes it serious and is not going on the spur of the moment.

Dogs especially can get very attached to people, if you don't want to make a
dog-life-long commitment then please don't get a dog.

------
Todd
A pet rock may be the best choice.

~~~
learnalist
Fits the criteria.

You could use it as an excuse to visit an exotic location to find the perfect
pet rock.

( this suggestion made me laugh. Thank you for that )

------
CaptainMorgan
Given your parameters, I highly suggest a cat, fish or both. When programming,
I've found that my companion of a cat (two tiger striped male and female, 6
yrs and 4 yrs old) are fantastic mood enhancers, that is when they're not
crying like babies for food. Barely any maintenance when compared to a dog,
but the only downside for me personally is cleaning the litter box (could
always get the automatic litter box that cleans itself), but it's extremely
necessary if you expect your pet to be clean, which translates to a more
hygienic living space for you too.

Fish are also great mood enhancers but can be a bit more work in my opinion
than cats, at least for the initial setup and routine tank cleaning. But
overall - just sitting back, reflecting on some code while staring at the fish
tank has worked wonders for me producing small epiphanies.

~~~
weaksauce
You could always teach your cats how to defecate in the toilet. (don't teach
them how to flush though as they will continually flush to the chagrin of your
water bill and mother nature.)

~~~
CaptainMorgan
The latter part of your post is largely why we didn't go with this option,
although it would be nice if they could take care of their waste themselves.

Not all at the same time, I grew up with cats, dogs, iguanas, fish, ferrets,
hamsters and rabbits. By far for me cats have been the most worthwhile
investment. Dealing with the small inconvenience of the litter box is
something I shouldn't complain about since simply having my cats around for
companionship has paid off such valuable dividends.

------
jonke
Well I don't think that you really should get a 'pet' (yet). Maybe you could
use setup a Cichlid Aquarium <http://cichlid.infocrux.com/Cichlid-
Aquarium.html>, <http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/first.php>

If you need something more fury there always are hamsters.
<http://www.hamsterific.com/SelectingAHamster.cfm>

(For the record, I have the highest-maintenance sort of pets, three kids, who
all want additional pets)

------
kniwor
Duck. Rubber duck actually... (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging> )

------
axod
Fish are pretty cool and relaxing to watch not too cuddly though, Rabbits
great fun to have about, and Guinea pigs good for petting. They're all awesome
(We have loads of fish, 2 Rabbits, 3 Guineas).

Here's a pic of one of our cute rabbits:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/rollered/3896940499/>

She's called 'Poppy', but I affectionately call her 'two face' (Batman
villain).

------
jordyhoyt
I have my girlfriend's family's 13-year-old cat, and she fits my lifestyle
perfectly. She's fine while I'm off at work, and is always there to greet me
when I get home (usually because she's hoping for some milk). She's cute and
cuddly (to a point, she also likes her space) and is a great friend to have
around as I'm currently living alone.

I see you've gotten lots of other suggestions for cats, but I hope I can add a
bit of info for you. From what I've been told, male cats really like to be let
outside from time to time so they can go hunt/explore/whatever, while females
are usually content with napping, bathing, and watching out a window. Further,
longer haired cats are more mellow, while short haired cats can be a bit wild.

What I have is a longer-haired female cat, she is totally great. Good luck,
hope you find what you're looking for in a pet!

------
mark_l_watson
I have a small Myers Parrot - he is most of the time pretty cool, although he
occasionally de-evolves into a miniature raptor. I usually work out of my home
office, and he is usually happy enough sitting on my shoulder while I work.

Parrots are not low maintenance though, requiring lots of attention. I took
yesterday afternoon off work and my wife and I took my parrot to a local park
(Sedona Red Rock Crossing - google it, then click images, you will be glad you
did :-)

Anyway, my bird was so happy getting a ride in the car (he loves the car) and
a few hours in the park, that he will be a "good boy" for a day or two.

The point of this little story is: parrots are good pets if you give them lots
of attention and don't let them get too bored (they are reasonably
intelligent).

------
scotch_drinker
If you think any pet is low maintenance, you are confused. Even cats, the
lowest of the cute and cuddly variety, are notoriously high maintenance. You
have to change litter boxes regularly or they will find new places you can't
get to. They are mainly nocturnal and will often want to be fed at 4AM. They
scratch furniture. Mind you, my wife and I have four and I love them but they
are not low maintenance.

All pets require a reasonably high level of maintenance, especially those in
the cute/cuddly genre. For you to get a pet and expect otherwise would
probably be detrimental to the long term health and happiness of the pet.

~~~
jrockway
You don't _have_ to do any of this. You can leave food out for them (which is
what I do), and you can use clumping litter, which involves about 30 seconds
of scooping a day. Then you will have a happy cat that only annoys you when
she wants to sleep on your face.

------
GeneralMaximus
I have an English Cocker Spaniel. Needs a walk twice a day, but I don't really
mind that. Very affectionate, very intelligent. Also, _the ears_.

The one downside of Spaniels is that they steal socks and underwear and hide
them. Ah well.

------
henriklied
My girlfriend and I are basically pondering the same thing, although we've
more or less decided: The Hungarian Vizsla
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vizsla>). Very smart and playful dog, requires
absolutely no grooming. In many ways it's very much like a cat: Long claws,
licks itself clean, loves to cuddle in your lap.

You'll have to enjoy running, though, as this dog requires (once fully
developed) about two 1hour instances of jogging/running every day.

------
cromulent
I'm a working programmer, and we have a dog. We used to have 2 but one died
recently after a long and happy life. Dogs are great, and very rewarding.
There is effort required, but it rewards you, like with many things.

We have boxers. They suit us. If you take a dog, you should research the breed
before deciding. Some breeds will suit you more than others.

Dogs need to be walked daily. If humans were pets, they would say the same
about us. It works out for the best.

------
sdave
i recommend a frog, specially if it can talk too. because a talking frog is
cool.

(in case you give up programming ,you can kiss it & turn it into a beautiful
princess) ;-)

------
codnik
Cat. I have five. No need to go for a walk, won't disturb you, will use the
litter box on their own (you don't have to teach them to do that)... Just
adopt an adult cat. Two of my cats were adopted already grown and they're just
as affectionate as the others (which is greatly affectionate, btw). It really
comes from their personalities plus your input. Don't forget to neuter/spay
the cat.

------
thechangelog
If you're getting something small and furry, like a rat or rabbit or hamster,
be sure to get two and give them some living space. If you're not able to give
them a lot of time, at least let them socialize with their own kind.

We had one rabbit, then two, and the difference in the original rabbit's (OR)
personality after getting the second was unbelievable.

~~~
robotron
Please be careful when introducing two hamsters together. I have had them kill
each other - it was sad and not very pretty. They were even siblings but had
been separated then brought back together.

I suppose getting two at the same time that were living together at the pet
store would be the best option. Make sure you know their gender first or
you'll end up with more hamsters.

------
eam
I currently have a small dog, very independent, but does require the
occasional walk.

I think a hermit crab might be ideal for you.

~~~
pyre
It's important to realize that even with something as 'generic' as a dog,
there is much variation between breeds. Some breeds like the Bichon tend to be
very needy and don't like being alone for extended periods of time.

~~~
billswift
NO dog likes being alone for long, they are pack animals after all; some just
put up with it better than others. Generally, smaller breeds tend to be
needier and more annoying. The best ones are working or sporting breeds,
beagles are the best smaller breed, though I generally prefer retrievers.
Avoid breeds that have been overbred as show dogs - the American cocker
spaniel was ruined by this in the 70s and 80s and still hasn't recovered,
though the British cocker is still good.

------
kiba
Time for some anarkitty!
<http://anarchyinyourhead.com/2009/10/15/lapsteading/>

Well, it does fit the hacker culture's disdain for authorities.

------
pyre
Suggestions: * A pair of rats * Fish

Either way there will be cage/tank maintenance, but it might be more frequent
with the rats.

{edit} A tarantula could be good too {/edit}

------
csomar
A dog, but not any dog.

It's a white one, I found it lost when he was 2 weeks old and took care of it.

They are loyal and make lot of fun when you are alone.

NB: I have a garden

------
yason
Long walks are definitely good for a programmer who works quite long hours
smoetimes.

------
PieSquared
Well, iguanas used to be very popular pets. Just let one roam around your
apartment!

------
bobbyi
I have a cat and it works very well except that he does chew cables.

------
jkuria
I say fish! I used to have a small acquarium with a couple goldfish

------
jacquesm
this sounds like it fits your description perfectly:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vuW6tQ0218>

or maybe a mechanical_fish ?

------
chanux
squirrel. My Girlfriend has one. And I envy her for that. Apparently the
squirrel loves to hang with the master when (s)he works.

------
zzkt
ferrets. several.

~~~
almost
In an apartment with no garden/yard? Is that a good idea?

Apart from that, +1 for the general awesomeness of ferrets :)

~~~
dejv
you need to get female ferrets if you want to keep them indoors. Male ferrets
stink (a lot).

There is no problem keeping them in aparments.

------
Devilboy
Axolotl for the cool name and '+1 regen' ability.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axolotl>

